

Ask HN: Please review our garage startup - zyang

Hi HN:<p>Citrify is a fun and easy to use photo editor. We just release the public beta yesterday. Here is the download link: http://www.citrify.com/download/<p>Note: the beta version is free. Just click on "Skip license check" when prompted.<p>Here is some more background information on me and my partner: http://www.citrify.com/about/<p>Feel free to leave a comment here. If you need to contact me directly, my email is zee@citrify.com<p>Cheers,
Zee
======
jaddison
I'm quite interested in what the two of you have created - the reason being
that I have a history in digital imaging as well. I'm not a big fan of Air
(the Adobe kind), but what you've accomplished with it is impressive and I
look forward to seeing what direction it will take.

My partners and I used to work for a prominent Canadian digital imaging
software company based out of Victoria, British Columbia (I won't mention
names - it's safer that way). Since our time there, we've moved on to other
things but eventually we rejoined to form our own company that created a
digital photography product called Snapact (see more here:
<http://www.snapact.com/>).

We focus more on photo management and sharing, so I think that there may be
possibilities for working together with you two - at the very least on co-
marketing efforts.

Maybe we should talk? If it leads to something, great. If not, no harm done.

------
Scott_MacGregor
I know you were looking for beta testers and comments on the product, but I
was so impressed with the page layout on the _about_ page and use of color
that I had to weigh in on that subject.

Very talented use of color on the _about_ page. I really liked the layout of
the page from an artistic standpoint.

The blue overcast on the main snow photo combined with the blue and grey
effects applied to your personal photos really seems to work.

Most of all I like the color bar at the top. On my big monitor it comes out as
teal and light purple.

I think that the color bar at the top alone would make a great brand logo for
your company. Especially if you ever physically ship software to retail
outlets. The color bar in my opinion is a 10--don’t lose it when you iterate.

With your target market little details like that might make a big difference
in sales.

Hope your beta goes smoothly.

------
Scott_MacGregor
The Obamify effect, LOL. I bet this little effect would be quite popular if
more people knew about it.

If this effect is not beta you could probably use this effect to publicize
your company and get some sales. Using a special landing page and with a
little money spent on a clever banner ad campaign like EVONY does you might
get a decent amount of interest.

The Obamify effect, LOL.

<http://www.citrify.com/2009/11/obamify-effect/>

~~~
zyang
thanks Scott. we have more cool effects in the pipe :)

------
jlgosse
I open the about page only to see a screenshot of the beautiful Rideau Canal
and the Chateau Laurier.

Although this post has nothing to do with the product, I give you props since
you're probably one of my neighbors and you definitely support
<http://www.startupottawa.com/>

P.S. Will you be attending Demo Night in Canada?

~~~
zyang
Just got my ticket. See you there!

------
rmason
Simple to use, yet powerful is always a great combination. Quite possibly the
coolest AIR project that I have seen.

